# TFS in the news



## mariomike (1 Dec 2016)

Former firefighter speaks out about alleged sexual, physical assault in fire hall
http://www.680news.com/2016/11/30/former-firefighter-speaks-alleged-sexual-physical-assault-fire-hall/

Kevin Hughes, who will appear in court Dec. 23, is currently on disability from the service and no longer living in Toronto.

His accuser, Jamie Wilson, has waged a lengthy battle against the Toronto Fire Service for what she says is systemic sexism and violence in the fire hall.

She is currently on disability with Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and said she went to police about her allegations — dating back to 2006 — after making the decision not to return to the job.


----------

